# TR-CPQ-15 Question



## strebor71 (Jan 31, 2008)

I recently bought a Tranzeo tr-cpq-15 at a garage sale. The seller said the unit was unusable because he couldn't access the configuration settings. I have done a lot of looking around and have determined that the unit needs to be factory reset to work. To do that i need to send it to tranzeo for them to reset it. well thats problematic due to the fact that i am not the original purchaser, and bla bla bla they think i stole the unit or whatever.So, i cracked it open to see if i could find a reset myself. And low and behold on the circuit board there is text that says fctry rst sw1 and also a reset sw. No actuall button but am sure it is a matter of shorting the corect points and thats all there is to it. Thats where i need the help. Has anyone ever done this, and if so what did you do. I have tried a few different ways that would seem like it should work. But never goes to factory settings.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i sort of have the same problem a friend of mine brought this to me one day and asked me what is this and what does it do, id like to know the same so I started by trying to logon to the unit. start - run - cmd - ipconfig - got its ip address 192.168.100.1 a windows pops up username and pass. hmmmmmmm if noone has configured it with there own i might be able to logon I went to the manufacturer website and downloaded a manual default user name: admin pass: default. tried that well it didn't work so now i might try your idea of opening the unit and looking at the circitry. hmmmmm ill let you know if I figure anything out.


----------

